# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Google Assistant, intelligent personal assistant, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home page - assistant.google.com

Google Assistant on Wikipedia

Google Voice Actions, third-party software developer apis for Google Assistant

Google Assistant SDK

Smart Display, smart speaker

Google Assistant - Head of Automotive and Emerging Markets - Austin Chang

VP, Engineering, Google Assistant - Scott Huffman

VP Product and Google Assistant - Manuel Bronstein

Senior Program Manager for Assistant Feature Development - Meggie Hollinger

Principal Scientist - Francoise Beaufays

----------


## Airicist

Meet your Google Assistant, your own personal Google

Published on Oct 4, 2016




> Ask it questions. Tell it to do things. It’s your own personal Google, always ready to help.


"A personal Google, just for you"

by Sundar Pichai
October 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant is getting a sense of humor from 'The Onion'"
Alphabet and Amazon are betting you'd like to hear a joke.

by Andrew Dalton
October 10, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Start chatting with Google Assistant

Published on Nov 2, 2016




> Google's digital assistant has learned some new tricks and can now handle a real conversation! Here are some new commands you can start with.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant vs Siri

Published on Nov 16, 2016




> Apple's digital assistant on the iPhone takes on Google's new Assistant on the Pixel to see which one is better at handling key commands.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant comes to iPhone to take on Siri

Published on May 17, 2017




> At Google I/O 2017, a ton of new features are coming to the intelligent assistant. Most importantly: iPhone compatibility. But you can also use the camera, type to it, control your smarthome, and more.

----------


## Airicist

See Google Assistant on Android TV in action

Published on May 17, 2017




> Streaming boxes and televisions running Android TV will soon have the ability to turn on lights, operate other smart home gadgets and better respond to voice commands.

----------


## Airicist

So Easy: Launching Google Assistant with your LG G6 Smartphone

Published on May 26, 2017




> Launching Google Assistant on your LG G6, really is so easy!
> 
> The LG G6 comes preloaded with the Google Assistant. But before you can take full advantage of Assistant you’ve got to set it up. 
> 
> Here’s how:
> 
> Launch the Google app. If it’s your first time, you should be prompted to setup the Google Assistant.
> 
> Touch “Get Started” to teach the Google Assistant to recognize your voice.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How to build a Google Assistant App

Published on Sep 22, 2017




> Apps for the Google Assistant are the gateway for your users to engage with your services through Google Home, Android phones, iPhones, and in the future, through every experience where the Google Assistant is available. 
> 
> In this video, @greenido shows you how to use API.AI and build an assistant app in less than 10 minutes.

----------


## Airicist

Your Google Assistant: Now on Android TV

Published on Sep 28, 2017




> Quickly find and play your favorite shows, get answers and control your home. Your Assistant is now ready to help on eligible Android TV devices running Marshmallow and Nougat. Press the mic button on your remote to get started.

----------


## Airicist

Your Google Assistant: coming soon to smart displays

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> With the Google Assistant on smart displays, you can hear and see the help you need. Just talk or tap to watch videos, video call loved ones, get step-by-step recipe instructions, and more.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Actions for your Google Assistant

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> The Google Assistant is the simplest way to get things done. And we're introducing a new way to to talk about all the things it can do: Actions. And all in all, there are more than 1 million Actions you can take with your Assistant. It’s your own personal Google, always ready to help.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google is introducing a new Smart Display platform"
Google Assistant is coming to a ton of speakers, some with their own screens

by Dieter Bohn
January 8, 2018

Smart Display, smart speaker, Lenovo Group Ltd.

----------


## Airicist

Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Get entertainment




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Stay connected




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Find and go




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Get things done




Your Google Assistant on Android Auto: Plan your day

Published on Jan 8, 2018




> Your Google Assistant is now available on Android Auto. So whether you have a compatible car - or the Android Auto app - you can now have hands-free help while you drive.


Android Auto, Google Inc.

----------


## Airicist

OK Google
December 5, 2017




> When a father finds a year’s worth of his 5-year-old son’s Google voice searches, he inadvertently realizes there might just be a new member of his family.
> A story by Brett Gaylor and Darren Pasemko

----------


## Airicist

Article "7 best Google Home compatible devices you can buy today: top Google Assistant accessories"

by Elyse Betters
February 15, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant is now available for iPads"
Assistant on the iPad does what it does on the iPhone, just on a larger screen

by Zac Estrada
March 13, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant now supports Dunkin’ Donuts mobile ordering"
Munchkins for days

by Nick Statt
March 14, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "This $100 Google Assistant-powered Insignia smart speaker is less than $40"
Best Buy has slashed the price of the Insignia Voice smart Bluetooth speaker with built-in Google Assistant to just $37 today.

by Alexandria Haslam
March 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "You can finally send money to your contacts by asking Google Assistant"
But only via Google Pay

by Dieter Bohn
March 22, 2018

Article "Need to pay your share of the rent? Just ask Google Assistant"

by Raymond Wong
March 22, 2018

----------


## Airicist

DT Daily: Over 5000 smart home devices now work with Google Assistant

Published on May 3, 2018




> Get ready to start saying “Hey Google” to just about every smart device in your home. The list of smart home devices that can connect with Google assistant is now up over 5000. Today, Google announced that assistant is now compatible with all major connected device manufacturers in the U.S. The smart home component hookup list, which is still growing, includes everything you’d expect, like cameras, doorbells, locks, lights, and switches. It also works with security systems including recently added ADT, First Alert, and Vivin. For entertainment, Google Assistant will now connect to DISH’s Hopper family of receivers, and Logitech Harmony hub compatibility is coming soon.
> 
> Google’s been working quickly this year to expand the reach of Google Assistant. Four months ago only 1500 devices worked with Google Assistant, and now it’s 5000.


"DT Daily: Over 5000 smart home devices now work with Google Assistant"

by Greg Nibler
May 3, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Google's Assistant gets an AI upgrade with Duplex

Published on May 8, 2018




> An experimental technology called Duplex may change the way you talk to your Google Assistant. It sounds pretty ordinary, but it's anything but.

----------


## Airicist

Google's new hot mic feature

Published on May 8, 2018




> Google makes its Assistant more conversational with new features announced at Google I/O.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant will soon be able to call restaurants and make a reservation for you

Published on May 9, 2018




> Google calls this feature “Duplex” and it’ll roll out at some point in the future.
> 
> Google showed a crazy (and terrifying) new feature for the Google Assistant at its I/O developer conference. The Assistant will soon be able make calls for you to make a reservation — maybe for a salon appointment or to reserve a table at a restaurant that doesn’t take online bookings. For now, this was only a demo, but the company plans to start testing this feature with the Assistant in the summer.
> 
> In the demo, Google showed how you can tell the Assistant that you want to make a haircut appointment. The Assistant can then make that call, talk to whoever answers and make the request. In the demo, the Assistant even handled complicated conversations, adding small little hints (“ummm”) that make it sound natural. Even for calls that don’t quite go as expected, the Assistant can handle these interactions quite gracefully — though Google obviously only demoed two examples that worked out quite well.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Exclusive: Google's Duplex could make Assistant the most lifelike AI yet"
Experimental technology, rolling out soon in a limited release, makes you think you’re talking to a real person.

by Richard Nieva 
May 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Let's talk about Google Duplex!

Published on May 9, 2018




> Google Assistant making real phone calls?! Artificial intelligence is taking crazy steps forward. How far will it go?

----------


## Airicist

Google Duplex - What's the danger?

Published on May 12, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Google's new AI is really creepy

Published on May 13, 2018




> Is Google's new AI a little too human-like? Kim Horcher and Jason Inman break it down. Give us your thoughts in the comments below!
> 
> “It came as a total surprise: the most impressive demonstration at Google’s I/O conference yesterday was a phone call to book a haircut. Of course, this was a phone call with a difference. It wasn’t made by a human, but by the Google Assistant, which did an uncannily good job of asking the right questions, pausing in the right places, and even throwing in the odd “mmhmm” for realism.”

----------


## Airicist

Article "Hey Google, stop trying to make Assistant my friend"
Machines are not people, too.

by Jessica Dolcourt
May 14, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Hey Google: How to create a shopping list with your Google Assistant

Published on May 25, 2018




> With the Google Assistant, your shopping list goes where you go. This Chewbacca fan will show you how easy it is to create one.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant: Cuddle Bear (Chrissy Teigen)

Published on Jun 5, 2018




> A million things made easier... on your phone, in your car, and around the house. And all you have to say is “Hey Google.”

----------


## Airicist

Swann Security now works with the Google Assistant

Published on Jun 11, 2018




> Now you can use voice commands to see what your cameras see on your Swann wired surveillance system using the Google Assistant. All you need is a Google Home digital assistant and Google Chromecast and you can stream to your TV. It's another example of security made smarter.

----------


## Airicist

The Google Assistant can help you get things done over the phone

Published on Jun 27, 2018




> Whether you’re booking a table at your neighborhood sushi joint or trying to schedule a last-minute haircut before your big event, sometimes you just need to pick up the phone to get something done. Here's a look at a new feature we're developing for the Google Assistant that uses advancements in AI to help you get things done over the phone.

----------


## Airicist

Google is trying to make Duplex AI phone calls less creepy

Published on Jun 27, 2018




> Before starting a limited public test this summer, Google is addressing concerns about its amazing but eerily human-sounding digital assistant.


"Google opens its human-sounding Duplex AI to public testing"
The search giant gives us a closer look at its controversial artificial intelligence software while it works to tamp down fears about the technology.

by Richard Nieva
June 27, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Everything Google's creepy new AI assistant can do

Published on Jun 30, 2018




> Google is releasing it's human-like assistant this summer. Kim Horcher and Ashley Victoria Robinson talk about Google Duplex and how shockingly human-like the virtual assistant is. Let us know your thoughts on this new tech in the comments below!
> 
> “Google Duplex is well on its way to becoming the most impressive voice assistant out there. This human-sounding virtual secretary debuted at Google I/O in May and made everyone who tuned in ask, “Is this the general-purpose A.I. we’ve been waiting for?”


"Everything Google Duplex Can Do (For Now)"
It's like no other virtual assistant out there.

by Danny Paez
June 27, 2018

----------


## feng.shue

> Developer - Google Inc.
> 
> Home page - assistant.google.com
> 
> Google Assistant on Wikipedia
> 
> Google Voice Actions, third-party software developer apis for Google Assistant
> 
> Google Assistant SDK
> ...


*Honestly, a lot changed.* Almost everything in my house is automated ever since the Google home came out. Got myself a Google Home, and even my coffee machine is automated.

*Everything was going great, until Lenovo launched their Smart Display with Google Assistant with a built in screen to it*. So I decided to upgrade. The built in screen just gives so much more features to the assistant than my home. Now I can control, and see my CCTVs and do video calls, and a lot more. Best part was it can connect to the old home I had, so now I have 2 assistants connected to one brain. 2 Google Assistant with a built in screen controlled by one brain = easy life. Not that i'm lazy, but time is money, and I saved a lot of time with the assistants and my house environment is just so much better.  :Cool:  :Cool:  :Cool:

----------


## feng.shue

> Article "Google Assistant is now available for iPads"
> Assistant on the iPad does what it does on the iPhone, just on a larger screen
> 
> by Zac Estrada
> March 13, 2018


iPad doesn't do as good as the Lenovo Smart Display with Google Assistant. And we gotta admit, Google is the best search engine, and the built in screen just gives so much more features to the assistants than any other home devices.

----------


## Airicist

Sony TV | Google Assistant

Published on Aug 24, 2018




> Be hands-free with the Google Assistant built in on Sony TV’s. Available on the Sony MASTER Series Televisions.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant: your bilingual Assistant

Published on Aug 30, 2018




> You can now speak two languages interchangeably with your Google Assistant. If it’s easier to make plans in English, ask, “Hey Google, what’s the weather like today?” If you’re craving tunes from your favorite German hip hop band, just ask “Hey Google, spiele die fantastischen vier.” Currently, your Google Assistant can understand any pair within English, German, French, Spanish, Italian, and Japanese.

----------


## Airicist

Sample Actions for the Google Assistant

Published on Sep 5, 2018




> The new sample Actions are the fastest and easiest way for you to create an Action for the Google Assistant, and to learn more about the powerful features of the platform. We automatically create a working agent in Dialogflow with full source code for the fulfillment, which you can then edit for your own Action on the Assistant. You get an Action that implements our best practices, that you can easily extend with other Actions on Google features. Within minutes, you can test them with the Actions Console simulator!

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant: now on smart displays

Published on Oct 1, 2018




> The Google Assistant is now on Smart Displays. Get step-by-step recipes, find and watch video tutorials, and get things done hands-free

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant's cookbook saves your Thanksgiving recipes

Published on Nov 14, 2018




> Google Assistant is getting new features for the smart home.

----------


## Airicist

Google Duplex: AI assistant makes a restaurant reservation

Published on Nov 21, 2018




> Google has started rolling out Duplex to select Pixel owners. VentureBeat tested using Duplex in Google Assistant to make a restaurant reservation at Cafe Prague in San Francisco.

----------


## Airicist

How-to get this party started with the Google Assistant

Published on Nov 27, 2018




> Learn how to create your own dance party with the Google Assistant. Inspired by Todrick Hall’s custom routine in his Glitter music video.
> 
> Here’s how: 
> Step 1: Grab what you need - Your phone, the Google Assistant, two smart plugs, a Google Home mini, a disco ball, and bubble machine
> 
> Step 2: Create & name your new routine “Let’s get this party started” 
> 
> Step 3: Connect disco ball to smart plug
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

How-to take the perfect selfie with the Google Assistant

Published on Nov 27, 2018




> Learn how to up your selfie game and use the Google Assistant to take the perfect selfie. 
> 
> Here’s how:
> Step 1: Grab what you need - Your phone, the Google Assistant, two smart plugs, a light of your choice, and something to hold your phone
> 
> Step 2: Create & name your new routine “It’s time for my closeup” 
> 
> Step 3: Connect selfie light to smart plug
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant: Don't be rude to your AI!

Published on Nov 30, 2018




> Jayce talks about Google Assistants new features.


"Google Assistant ‘Pretty Please’ feature is nice to you if you use your manners"

By C. Scott Brown
November 29, 2018

----------


## Airicist

World’s first AI orchestra – watch them perform I LG and Google Assistant

Published on Dec 3, 2018




> We created the world’s first AI orchestra – made up of 25 LG wireless smart speakers powered by Google Assistant voice control.
> 
> Watch the video to find out what happened…
> 
> Introducing the LG AI orchestra 
> Our orchestra performance took place at the City Varieties music hall in Leeds. 25 LG XBOOM AI ThinQ speakers took the place of regular musicians – mounted on plinths on the stage.
> 
> They then performed a short concert of music recorded by the Leeds College of Music, which was sent to the speakers via LG smartphones using Google Assistant voice control. 
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant’s interpreter mode translates 27 languages

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> Google Assistant will soon be able to act as your real-life translator in 27 different languages. Google announced today that the voice assistant is getting a new “interpreter mode” that can translate in real time so you can hold conversations with someone who doesn’t share the same tongue. It works, but it’s not magic.

----------


## Airicist

Breaking down the Google Assistant news at CES and previewing what to expect in 2019 at CES

Published on Jan 8, 2019




> All the Assistant news at CES 2019, and what else we can expect this year.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant Updates at CES 2019

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> As expected, Google Assistant has a massive presence at CES 2019, and not just in terms of floor space.  While Google’s exhibit area tripled from 6,000 square feet in 2018 to 18,000 square feet in 2019, the company’s greatest impact is felt in the range and number of areas in which Google Assistant now seeks to help.
> 
> Resources from Google services and Google A.I. were called into play to develop new ways in which Google Assistant can play a role in customers’ lives.
> 
> Google Assistant is still trailing Amazon Alexa in the push for digital assistant dominance, but the latecomer is gaining fast. The greater message from CES 2019 isn’t all the new Google Assistant-compatible devices and applications, but that Google is going all out. We’ve summarized the headlines of the significant Google Assistant developments and announcements at CES 2019 below.

----------


## Airicist

The Google Assistant Ride 360° Tour at CES 2019

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> Life is a ride — full of twists, turns, stops and starts.
> 
> The Google Assistant is here to help at home, in the car or on the go, bringing together the best of Google and its partners so you can focus on the things that matter most.
> 
> At the Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas, attendees experienced the ways that the Google Assistant can help on the ride of life. Now, you can too with this 360° video. Buckle up and hop aboard the Google Assistant Ride!

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant Interpreter Mode - Hands on at CES 2019

Published on Jan 9, 2019




> Within a few weeks, Google will roll out Interpreter Mode for Google Assistant on Google Home devices and smart displays. Interpreter Mode will support dozens of languages, according to Google, so you can conduct conversations in real time with an interpreter on hand. The command will be, “Hey Google, be my French interpreter,” for example. You will hear translations on Google Home devices and see them in writing on smart displays. Google expects applications for Interpreter Model to expand quickly for many situations, especially when people are traveling.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant or Alexa challenge

Published on Jan 12, 2019




> Google Assistant and Alexa are both trying to take over your smart devices. But who has the weirdest gadgets? Shannon and Dieter explore the show floor at CES 2019 to find the coolest and most unusual uses of these digital assistants.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant is getting sci-fi ambitious"
In an exclusive interview, a top Google exec discusses what the Assistant could look like in a decade, possible legislation and the future of privacy.

bu Richard Nieva
February 6, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant is 10x faster and knows where your mom lives"
After three years, the voice-activated helper gets its biggest update yet. And it shows just how much Google already knows about you.

by Richard Nieva
May 7, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Google's Project Diva

Published on May 7, 2019




> Google's Project Diva gives people with disabilities some independence and autonomy via Google Assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant 10x faster demo I/O 2019

Published on May 7, 2019




> Google Assistant is getting 10 times faster. The quicker Google Assistant will be available for Pixel smartphones this summer.

----------


## Airicist

Google Assistant 2.0: Faster, smarter

Published on May 8, 2019




> Google announced lots of upgrades for its virtual assistant at its I/O developer conference, including personalized recommendations and faster response times.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Google Assistant gets native controls for a bunch of new devices"
Look for security systems, showers, microwaves, garages and more to work more naturally with your Google Home.

by Andrew Gebhart
May 8, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Article "The best Google Assistant devices of 2019"
From smart speakers to smart displays to smart lights and locks, Google Assistant can control a lot of smart home devices. Here are our favorites.

by Andrew Gebhart
July 12, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Discussing future of voice technology (Assistant on Air)

Published on Sep 9, 2019




> Meet Allen Firstenberg, a Google Developer Expert (GDE) for the Google Assistant. He shares his experience helping other developers understand the technology and how to develop it into their applications. Hear Allen discuss his work with both Google Assistant and Glass.

----------


## Airicist

Oct 19, 2019




> Do you own a Google smart speaker? Whether it’s the Google Home Mini, Google Home, or Google Home Hub, each smart speaker comes with Google Assistant baked in. What does this mean for you? A voice assistant ready to serve you at all times. These are some Google Assistant commands you can use around your home.
> 
> -Hey Google, find my phone
> -OK Google, hang up
> -Hey Google, turn off the kids Wi-Fi
> -OK Google, reboot my router
> -OK Google, remind me to water my plants at 4 PM
> -OK Google, lock the front door
> -Hey Google, dim my lights to 50%
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Alexa vs Google Assistant: Which is the best Thanksgiving dinner helper?

Nov 25, 2019




> Alexa and Google Assistant both have skills that make them excellent sous-chefs. But which one is best for giving you a hand with Thanksgiving dinner?

----------


## Airicist

Read It with the Google Assistant: Listen to web pages

Jan 7, 2019




> Check out a preview of the new Google Assistant experience “Read It” that enables natural reading of long form content on your phone, like a news article, blog, or short story, out loud. From your Android device, just say “Hey Google, read it” or “Hey Google, read this page.” 
> 
> With 40+ language options, you can also choose what language you want the page to be read in. It will be available later this year on Android phones versions 5 and above.

----------


## Airicist

Talking Google Assistant with Shanon Morse (Alphabet City LIVE)

Jan 9, 2020

----------


## Airicist

My favorite hidden Google Assistant trick

Jun 2, 2020




> Routines for Google Assistant let you control multiple smart home gadgets at once, get info about your calendar or the weather, play music or podcasts, and more. These versatile grouped commands are fully customizable and can be programmed to give custom responses as well.
> 
> We dive into the routines feature and take a look at custom commands and responses. Routines will work on any device with Google Assistant, including the Google Home smart speaker, the Nest Hub smart displays, smart phones and tablets.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Duplex, Google’s conversational AI, has updated 3M+ business listings since pandemic"

by Sarah Perez
October 15, 2020

----------

